# Street Fighter IV TPU Showdown



## troyrae360 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sign up here if your up for the challenge.

The tournament will kick off exactley 2 weeks after launch (not enough time to master the game but enough time to get the feel of atleast one char)

July 3 is aprox realease date.

I will sort opponents and rounds ect all you need to do is sign in and fight 

You will need to put the approx time and time zone you will be able to attend so I can match opponents.

Best of 3 matches, Winner must take Screen shot of each victory and post 

Winner gets MAX respect from all TPU members!!!




Contenters:

____________ROUND 1__________   
#Johnnyfiive____VS_____
#Sonido________VS_____
#Arciks_________VS_____
#erocker________VS_____
#Binge_________VS______
#Zaqwsx_______VS______
#Purecain______VS______
#TheMailMan78__VS______
#ZenZimZaliben__VS______


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm down!
*Edit:* I'm Mountain time (Arizona), I can play anytime after 8PM.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 26, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm down!



Sweet, dont forget to put the approx time you can fight and what time zone your in.

eg.

10.30 pm NZT (New Zealand)


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 26, 2009)

This will be epic!!


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 26, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> PS can only happen if SF IV comes equiped a suitable with online capability



so.. this competition might not happen?


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 26, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> so.. this competition might not happen?



Just confirmed, Yes it has online multiplayer mode 

http://www.capcom-europe.com/games/Street-Fighter-IV-PC


----------



## Sonido (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll throw my hat in the ring. 

PC version. 

I haven't played SF4 before, so take it easy on me


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sonido said:


> I'll throw my hat in the ring.
> 
> PC version.
> 
> I haven't played SF4 before, so take it easy on me



Sweet, neather, but I loved SF2, 

Dont forget to add  the approx time you can battle and your time zone.


----------



## Sonido (Jun 26, 2009)

I"m in the US, east coast. My schedule is pretty dynamic, so I'll leave it up to you guys to set up a time. I'll let you know if I can make it or not.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll be getting this game as soon as it's released. However, I'll wait until I've tested the online play before I can commit to kickin' [all yo'] asses!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 26, 2009)

sign me up  I will kick u all  my time zone is United Kingdom GMT+0


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 26, 2009)

Neato:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/21660/


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2009)

I've been playing Street Fighter for 23 years.  I'm in.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 26, 2009)

does this mean anything ?
System Requirements:
XBOX 360 controller, or USB fighting stick? 

was taken from johnnyfive like at the bottom


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> does this mean anything ?
> System Requirements:
> XBOX 360 controller, or USB fighting stick?
> 
> was taken from johnnyfive like at the bottom



Just means you need a joystick/gamepad to play.

July 7th is the realease date.  You can pre-order on the SFIV website. I'm suprised Steam isn't updated yet.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> Just means you need a joystick/gamepad to play.
> 
> July 7th is the realease date.  You can pre-order on the SFIV website. I'm suprised Steam isn't updated yet.



Sweet, so only 9 days till release


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 28, 2009)

Check out these combos  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xyuX7u-Xts&feature=fvw

I cant Wait!!


----------



## Binge (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm in, someone get me on that roster.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 28, 2009)

Dose anyone have the Balance Edition installed? 
i just installed but the screen flckers like crazy, dose anyone else have that prob?


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Dose anyone have the balence editionn installed?
> i just installed but the screen flckers like crazy, dose anyone else have that prob?



What is the balence editionn? Balance Edition?


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> What is the balence edition? Balance Edition?



yup, its a version of street fighter
Its good, but the filckerin screen sux, i cant get rid of it, maybe ill boot into my XP and tr it on that


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 28, 2009)

got it going propley be setting ccc to optimal qulaty and turning adaptive AA on.
Works sweet now  
If anyone need sum practice, download Street fighter Balance Edition


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 28, 2009)

i can attend in these times >> (19.00-24.00 or 7pm-11.59pm) working days.And SAT and SUN all day if needed


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 29, 2009)

Arciks said:


> i can attend in these times >> (19.00-24.00 or 7pm-11.59pm) working days.And SAT and SUN all day if needed



Sweet. should be good


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 30, 2009)

hmm, thought the would be more old skool street fighters in on this.......


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2009)

Pre-Purchase on Steam now. 35.99


----------



## zaqwsx (Jul 1, 2009)

Ill join up!

Edit I just Pre-purchased it on steam!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2009)

have it on 360 since launch dunno if its worth me picking up for pc as it has no local multiplayer the whole point in street fighter

ive got it already any point in getting the pc one?


----------



## troyrae360 (Jul 1, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> have it on 360 since launch dunno if its worth me picking up for pc as it has no local multiplayer the whole point in street fighter
> 
> ive got it already any point in getting the pc one?



Only if you want to play against other pc users and I'd say graphics are most probley better on pc too.

And do you mean by "no local multiplayer" that you cant play 1v1 on pc?


----------



## purecain (Jul 1, 2009)

i'm in there like swimware.... purecain gmt....


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 1, 2009)

erocker said:


> Pre-Purchase on Steam now. 35.99



i preodered it on www.gameplay.co.uk for 24.99£ on steam its 26.99£


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2009)

I wanna crack at erockers ass.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jul 1, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wanna crack at erockers ass.



Lol,  Ive added you, Prehaps you could refrase that as Im not sure erockers ass is up for "grabs" but I may be wrong.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Lol,  Ive added you, Prehaps you could refrase that as Im not sure erockers ass is up for "grabs" but I may be wrong.



It doesn't matter if its up for grabs or not. Ill own it.


----------



## thesonglessbird (Jul 1, 2009)

I thought it was released on the 3rd?


----------



## Sonido (Jul 1, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wanna crack at erockers ass.



Should fix that crack with hot glue.


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wanna crack at erockers ass.



My herem of women will destroy you. As will I when this game is released. 



thesonglessbird said:


> I thought it was released on the 3rd?



It may be in the UK and Asia. I think North America is the last to get it.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jul 1, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wanna crack at erockers ass.





TheMailMan78 said:


> It doesn't matter if its up for grabs or not. Ill own it.





erocker said:


> My herem of women will destroy you. As will I when this game is released.




 Awwww The Trash talk has started, I thinking things are gonna get pretty heated in here!!!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 2, 2009)

I hate pirates because they already got SF4 in torrents yesterday  and we will get it earliest 5,6 july i suppose


----------



## troyrae360 (Jul 3, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I hate pirates because they already got SF4 in torrents yesterday  and we will get it earliest 5,6 july i suppose



Yea, they probley all herd about the TPU Showdown and downloaded to get sum practise in


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 6, 2009)

ok i got my SF4 box now installed and will try it out now


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 6, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I hate pirates because they already got SF4 in torrents yesterday  and we will get it earliest 5,6 july i suppose



Please don't get offensive towards mods.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 6, 2009)

im not against mods im against peaple who distributes pirated versions.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 6, 2009)

That's what I said, no need to attack me.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 6, 2009)

I've got my steam version pre-loaded.. I'm playing a cracked version to practice on keyboard since I don't have the money atm to buy hori fighting stick .

22 Hours left for me! Woot! Hopefully there isn't too many lag issues cause I'm going straight online. 

EDIT: Join me up! I wanna kick ass.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 6, 2009)

OK i will kick your ass  my nick in game is Arciks


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 6, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> That's what I said, no need to attack me.



Im not attacking you because i didnt seen u ith pirated versions yet  so live peacfuly


----------



## Binge (Jul 6, 2009)

This is such bullsh*t... I don't have a LIVE account and I'm sure as hell not going to pay for one.  I'll have to fight you guys from my friend's pad.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 6, 2009)

u dont need to pay for live account u just need to buy game  and no further chargest will be applied to you
EDIT: only xbox players need to pay for live to play online as far as i know.


----------



## Binge (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess it's off to the store I go tomorrow


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 6, 2009)

Someone should update versus list here because i dont have any opponent


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 6, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I hate pirates because they already got SF4 in torrents yesterday  and we will get it earliest 5,6 july i suppose



Thanks for the tip, downloading now....


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 6, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> Thanks for the tip, downloading now....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2009)

Practice all you want. Nothing stops TheMailMan.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 6, 2009)

But i will try,atleast beat u once


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Practice all you want. Nothing stops TheMailMan.



Ima gonna make your thumbs bleed. Only 20 hours to go my man.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 6, 2009)

erocker said:


> Ima gonna make your thumbs bleed. Only 20 hours to go my man.



after 20h i will be king of the kick.U still will ned about 22h to get to my lvl and some more to beat me :d


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2009)

Arciks said:


> after 20h i will be king of the kick.U still will ned about 22h to get to my lvl and some more to beat me :d



Too bad I have at least a decade up on you with playing Street Fighter. Good luck.


----------



## Binge (Jul 6, 2009)

I hope you guys rock me  lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2009)

Arciks said:


> But i will try,atleast beat u once



Futile. Nothing beats TheMailMan.



erocker said:


> Too bad I have at least a decade up on you with playing Street Fighter. Good luck.



Maybe I should buy it first


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok other then a graphics update, it looks awesome, there is very little "new" about this game. I already beat it on med with Ken, Guile, Blanka, Sagat. The only things really new are the Force moves. Every other move is the same...although there is a shorter way to do fireballs and dragon punches I still found it easier using the old school method.

Network play has some serious issues...considering this is a twitch game, network lag has severe issues.

Oh and I am in on this showdown.

Also, just so you all know. There is some serious balance issues that need to be worked out. Sagat is just godly powerfull. His tiger upper cut is just insanely easy to combo into a super ex move. This is why 3 of the 5 top players in japan play sagat.

http://www.eventhubs.com/guides/2008/oct/17/street-fighter-4-tiers-character-rankings/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Ok other then a graphics update, it looks awesome, there is very little "new" about this game. I already beat it on med with Ken, Guile, Blanka, Sagat. The only things really new are the Force moves. Every other move is the same...although there is a shorter way to do fireballs and dragon punches I still found it easier using the old school method.
> 
> Network play has some serious issues...considering this is a twitch game, network lag has severe issues.
> 
> ...



Great Street Fighter lag. 

That means no matter how good you are lag is the true champion. :shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2009)

Can has tiger uppercut?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 6, 2009)

Sagat is so bad his tigers squeaky chew toy can upper cut. In fact that IS part of the combo...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thats kinda always been the case with Sagat. E. Honda hundred hand slap was useless against the "Tiger" uppercut. So was Chun Li's kick. All you can do is block that bastard and wait for an opening. Its always been this way. Hes the main reason why I like Fei Long


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 6, 2009)

I haven't bought the game yet, too busy buying i7 goodies.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hes the main reason why I like Fei Long



Fei Long doesn't fair much better then either ehonda or chunli against sagat. The uppercut has priority over all their moves. So just launch high/low fireballs until they jump in. Once they jump....

It all comes down to skill though, at least when playing local. Online it is going to be a different story. Who has the most skill AND the best connection. Like you said, lag is always the real winner.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Fei Long doesn't fair much better then either ehonda or chunli against sagat. The uppercut has priority over all their moves. So just launch high/low fireballs until they jump in. Once they jump....
> 
> It all comes down to skill though, at least when playing local. Online it is going to be a different story. Who has the most skill AND the best connection. Like you said, lag is always the real winner.



Of course Fei Long doesnt have anything that has priority over the "Tiger". Its the counter I'm talking about. That nice long delay Sagat has when he misses with the tiger. You know when his WHOLE side is exposed? Fei Long has some quick combos that can be laid before Sagat even hits the ground. 

Also that sitting back and throwing Tiger balls is just a cheap move. Now I relish the smart asses that pull that. I got something special for them kinda jerks.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 7, 2009)

<10 hours left! It will require me to stay up to 2am, I will stay awake just for this game .


----------



## Sonido (Jul 7, 2009)

Sagat only has one move:

TIGER OVERUSE!


----------



## Frizz (Jul 7, 2009)

LETS GET READY TO RUUUUMMMMMBLLLLLEEEEEE!!!!!! 

Game just got released an hour and a half ago, steam is decrypting now, damn slept extra early and wake up this time just to play . Hope its worth it; 70% decryption complete.


EDIT: windows live name is GRIMGRINS


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 7, 2009)

i playing only with Ken,started challenge mode Now i got all kens moves in my head,so little more trianing and i will beat u all )))


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 7, 2009)

how many of you are playing with X360 controllers for Windows? i find it much better than using the keyboard.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 7, 2009)

Arciks said:


> i playing only with Ken,started challenge mode Now i got all kens moves in my head,so little more trianing and i will beat u all )))



Hehe good game Arciks, you woulda beat me if it weren't for the lag.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 7, 2009)

randomflip said:


> Hehe good game Arciks, you woulda beat me if it weren't for the lag.




That is exactly what I think will kill this game. They need to optimize the network client for this game a lot. Otherwise anyone  can simply state "Oh it lagged out on me"...and it is totally legit, because network lag F's up the online gameplay.

OH well. I have gone through the Tech Challenges with Sagat.Blanka.Ryu.Chunli...they get pretty hard after lvl 5.

Made it through Medium with no losses. I guess you have to finish with ex moves to unlock akuma.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 7, 2009)

Dan is the coolest what a legend.

The game is perfect on xbox 360 as far as online play is NO LAG well depends on connection but mine is pretty crap and it runs no lag so...

The xbox 360 controller is hard to use if your using the dpad because it sucks plain and simple, its not meant to be used like that its meant for menus and selections in game, eg if you want to use night vision hit up on the dpad.

The streetfighter 4 pad is the best way to play, everything else is a bit shit.

Street Fighter 3 Gill says otherwise MailMan.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 7, 2009)

I playing this game with Logitech rumblepad 2, but an thinking of buy second one for playing versus on one pc


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2009)

Holy crap I need practice.


----------



## zaqwsx (Jul 8, 2009)

I get no online lag!! and I need a ton more practice lol


----------



## Binge (Jul 8, 2009)

I forgot how much I hated this game... ugh


----------



## troyrae360 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok, Sorry Ive been away for a couple of days, went to buy SF4 on monday but they sold out 

Any how Ive ordered for thursday  I'll start sorting opponentes out next week, so there will be a good couple of days to trash talk your respective opponent  hopefully a few more people sign up!


----------



## Frizz (Jul 8, 2009)

LOL did anyone else find themselves dominated by other online players? 

Did anyone also feel dominated by seth on medium ... I did until I learned all his moves.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> Holy crap I need practice.



 You and me both.


----------



## Binge (Jul 8, 2009)

randomflip said:


> LOL did anyone else find themselves dominated by other online players?
> 
> Did anyone also feel dominated by seth on medium ... I did until I learned all his moves.



I found myself dominated by computer players ><  I'm actually decent against people.  The PC player's reaction time and spacing are too perfect sometimes.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 8, 2009)

Seth was not much of a challenge on medium. Just be ready for the cross up teleport.


----------



## Binge (Jul 8, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Seth was not much of a challenge on medium. Just be ready for the cross up teleport.



For sure, but it depends on who you challenge him with.  As C-viper there was not much I could do to close in against his shoruken & low sweeping punch even with my extended jump.  I had to wait until he started throwing sonic booms to close the gap.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 8, 2009)

i dont get how to do in challenge mode >trials normal mode 3rd stage for ken thouse kicks when i need to kick heavy leg kick and than instantly i ned to do fireball,i cant do it so fast i tried for about 30mins to do it but it doesnt do it.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 8, 2009)

Ahh. Instead of starting with the heavy kick. Jump in to the OPP with a Heavy kick, then do the standing heavy kick, then Fireball. 

Wait until you have to do the Jumping Heavy Kick, Heavy Kick, EX Fireball, EX Dragon Punch. took me several tries.

The hardest and most useless move so far for me is sagats fake kick....


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 10, 2009)

What happened to this thread? Are you all practicing?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have trouble connecting to fights online.


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> What happened to this thread? Are you all practicing?



Yes, and I really need the practice. I can't believe how much I suck.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2009)

Is it me or does Seth swell your balls up? I just about through the controller into my LCD last night.


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is it me or does Seth swell your balls up? I just about through the controller into my LCD last night.



You find him attractive then?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> You find him attractive then?



My balls want to burst with anger.


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2009)

You must become a part of him. Go inside of him, you know you want to.  Zangief can kill him pretty easily.


----------



## Binge (Jul 10, 2009)

Anyone want to spar?  I'm not sure how to add anyone but my gamer tag is BiNGEaNiNjA


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 10, 2009)

So, is SF iV worth buying? I'm close to pulling the trigger...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> So, is SF iV worth buying? I'm close to pulling the trigger...



If you like Street Fight then you OWE yourself this game. One of the best made. Now all we need to a remake of Marvel Super heros with the same engine and I would be in heaven.


----------



## Binge (Jul 10, 2009)

For the PC? I think it's pretty awesome, but as a fighter for the PC.  My favorite modern side scrolling fighter is BlazBlue for 360/PS3.  That game is really amazing.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> For the PC? I think it's pretty awesome, but as a fighter for the PC.  My favorite modern side scrolling fighter is BlazBlue for 360/PS3.  That game is really amazing.



Yeah, for the PC. I don't waste money on consoles. The last thing I need is another platform to throw money at. I just wish that EA kept Madden for the PC...that and the Fight Night series is all I'd want a Xbox 360 for.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, for the PC. I don't waste money on consoles. The last thing I need is another platform to throw money at. I just wish that EA kept Madden for the PC...that and the Fight Night series is all I'd want a Xbox 360 for.



Just buy SF4. You won't regret it.


----------



## Binge (Jul 10, 2009)

For sure.  No regrets   Mailman!  I challenge you!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds like we should start this tournament asap! 

Think my odds have gone way up. LOL.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 10, 2009)

I think I'll grab it tonight.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> For sure.  No regrets   Mailman!  I challenge you!



I know you did. I'm debating weather you're worth the presence of my name on your screen.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 10, 2009)

> I'm debating weather you're worth the presence of my name on your screen.



How's the Whether in Florida..,


----------



## Binge (Jul 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I know you did. I'm debating weather you're worth the presence of my name on your screen.



I wouldn't give yourself too much credit if you're just fighting CPU opponents all day.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Hows the Whether in Florida..,


 F#*KING HOT! All the time man. It was 96º with 90% humidity last weekend. The index was 108º! My wife wanted to go to the Zoo. If it wasn't for my children I would have left her for dead.



Binge said:


> I wouldn't give yourself too much credit if you're just fighting CPU opponents all day.


 I wouldn't give myself any credit to be honest. I suck. I just enjoy talking crap.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I'm ready to play any of you. The characters I feel pretty good about are. Sagat, Ken, Ryu, Blanka, Chunli, EHonda, and Guile. My strongest is Sagat and Blanka. I purchased my copy through steam, so if you have a steam account my handle is the same.


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2009)

Everyone's strongest is Sagat! Lol. I'm thinking of getting the fighting stick but it's $70 bucks for the official one that can only be bought online, and $129 for the stick at Best Buy.  I'm thinking about getting this: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...oduct&id=1218061850143#tabbed-customerreviews


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Everyone's strongest is Sagat! Lol. I'm thinking of getting the fighting stick but it's $70 bucks for the official one that can only be bought online, and $129 for the stick at Best Buy.  I'm thinking about getting this: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...oduct&id=1218061850143#tabbed-customerreviews



That thing is perfect man. Using shoulder buttons suck. I wish I could afford the stick. :shadedshu


I want this......

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9203328&type=product&id=1218057725547


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 10, 2009)

That sounds great to me. If Sagat is the strongest, and everyone plays him, then winning would be purely based off skill...[smack] Which I am positive I have more skill then any of you and probably all of you combined! So step up and get a free lesson in humility and skill. [/smack]


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> That sounds great to me. If Sagat is the strongest, and everyone plays him, then winning would be purely based off skill...[smack] Which I am positive I have more skill then any of you and probably all of you combined! So step up and get a free lesson in humility and skill. [/smack]



You have no concept of how awesome my awesomeness is.


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9203328&type=product&id=1218057725547



This one is $70 free shipping. http://www.buy.com/prod/official-st...oystick-for-xbox-360/q/loc/108/210674146.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> This one is $70 free shipping. http://www.buy.com/prod/official-st...oystick-for-xbox-360/q/loc/108/210674146.html



Its nice. But I like the look of the BestBuy one better. Figures.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You have no concept of how awesome my awesomeness is.



No need for conceptualization of your intangible awesomeness. Step into the ring and discover how pathetic your awesome truly is.

I just use the logitech/playstation controller. Those sticks I think are worse then the D pad. Takes longer to do a dragon punch on those for me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> No need for conceptualization of your intangible awesomeness. Step into the ring and discover how pathetic your awesome truly is.
> 
> I just use the logitech/playstation controller. Those sticks I think are worse then the D pad. Takes longer to do a dragon punch on those for me.



I only use the D-pad. The tiny analog sticks suck for me.


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> No need for conceptualization of your intangible awesomeness. Step into the ring and discover how pathetic your awesome truly is.
> 
> I just use the logitech/playstation controller. Those sticks I think are worse then the D pad. Takes longer to do a dragon punch on those for me.



Did you write the dialog for the game?!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Did you write the dialog for the game?!



I wish we all talked like Street Fighter characters. "I will crush you with my crush punch!"


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Did you write the dialog for the game?!



No, haha, but I wanted it to sound like it was from the game.  Success!!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 10, 2009)

hmm noone is my friend list on live games just one of you so pls add me aswell


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2009)

My live name is "TheMailMan1978"


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2009)

erocker414


----------



## vbx (Jul 11, 2009)

$40 bucks for a controller?  Might as well buy the combo deal for $60 shipped.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002914DLK/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Binge (Jul 11, 2009)

added a bunch of you.  My hands are beat.


----------



## vbx (Jul 12, 2009)

how hot does your GPU get when playing SFiv?  Mine goes from 47c to 65c.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 12, 2009)

Tried sending invited to you all...so far I am 60% win on ranked play with 800 points. Multiplayer is pretty cool.


----------



## scope54 (Jul 12, 2009)

so i got SF4 and an xbox 360 controller, and im lovin it so far...just gotta learn a character and be badass with him/her.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 12, 2009)

I got wtf pwnd tonight. Lost 300BP


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 12, 2009)

I would get in on some of the competitive action, but I really need either a 360 controller or arcade pad thing. Words cannot describe how much I suck using this keyboard.


----------



## Binge (Jul 12, 2009)

What date/time is this whole showdown going down?  I want to set aside time for this


----------



## zaqwsx (Jul 12, 2009)

How are you supposed to play on a key board it sooooooooooo hard


----------



## Binge (Jul 12, 2009)

Not that hard , I use an arcade stick tho.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> Not that hard , I use an arcade stick tho.



It's hard for me, especially since all my keys are practically flush. I ordered a Saitek Eclipse today, so that might help.


----------



## zaqwsx (Jul 12, 2009)

Well idk I cant do any combo moves it feels all weird oh well.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 12, 2009)

zaqwsx said:


> Well idk I cant do any combo moves it feels all weird oh well.



combo moves are easy


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 12, 2009)

I use this. it works well for sure better then the keyboard.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/gaming/pc_gaming/gamepads/devices/264&cl=US,EN


----------



## zaqwsx (Jul 12, 2009)

Well If I had the extra money to spend then I would buy a controller but I’m currently spending all my money on the electric go-kart I’m building and the fact that I’m also saving up money for quakecon! The ones using the keyboard do you have any helpful tips like what layout do you use or is it custom and when you do the combo moves how do you do them! Thanks!


----------



## Binge (Jul 13, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> It's hard for me, especially since all my keys are practically flush. I ordered a Saitek Eclipse today, so that might help.



Probably won't.  That keyboard is responsive for about 2 months and then it loses it's tactility.



zaqwsx said:


> Well If I had the extra money to spend then I would buy a controller but I’m currently spending all my money on the electric go-kart I’m building and the fact that I’m also saving up money for quakecon! The ones using the keyboard do you have any helpful tips like what layout do you use or is it custom and when you do the combo moves how do you do them! Thanks!



Gladly.  Down to forward punch for a fireball is just down, then forward and punch button at the same time.  A dragon punch motion which is down forward to diagonal down is just down, forward, and both down and forward and a punch/kick (whatever the move requires).  You can do this with wads or the directional keys which I recommend because there are no other keys around it to bump.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 14, 2009)

so if anyone wants to get a game/spar/practice let me know. my windows live is same handle.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 14, 2009)

i would like to fight you this evening, when i get home from work.just add me as friend>>>>>Arciks<<<< and we could do some fighting.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 14, 2009)

Arciks said:


> i would like to fight you this evening, when i get home from work.just add me as friend>>>>>Arciks<<<< and we could do some fighting.



I will add you to my friend list. Maybe we will cross paths...with you living in the UK and me in Arizona it could be hard to time a meeting. But If I see you online I will send a invite.


----------



## Binge (Jul 14, 2009)

Are you on now Zen?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 14, 2009)

Nope...working. 

But I will be tonight. 5:00pm PST.

You and I are right next to each other in rankings. should be a good battle.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 14, 2009)

If you will not help me i will start to cry.
Because, yesterday i changed my email adress to new one in microsoft live games,when i starting my lovely SF4 it says wrong email or password.And i activited new email,so its clear for u But i can log in to windows live games from internet browser or program what i got installed on pc,but i cant log into my SF4  why????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 14, 2009)

You need to change your profile settings. Hit the "Home" key and the Live Menu will drop down you should be able to configure it from there.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 14, 2009)

Arciks said:


> If you will not help me i will start to cry.
> Because, yesterday i changed my email adress to new one in microsoft live games,when i starting my lovely SF4 it says wrong email or password.And i activited new email,so its clear for u But i can log in to windows live games from internet browser or program what i got installed on pc,but i cant log into my SF4  why????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Hey man did you update your system recently?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 14, 2009)

why update my system i got all up to date.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 14, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> You need to change your profile settings. Hit the "Home" key and the Live Menu will drop down you should be able to configure it from there.



ty you i just needed to take sing in with other person and t solved my problem


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 14, 2009)

Does anyone know a way to find out what the Total # of ranked players are? Besides scrolling through it. I know you can do 100 at a time, but that would still take forever.

This handle >>>>>Arciks<<<< doesnt exist.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 15, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Does anyone know a way to find out what the Total # of ranked players are? Besides scrolling through it. I know you can do 100 at a time, but that would still take forever.
> 
> This handle >>>>>Arciks<<<< doesnt exist.



How can it not exist so u are saying i am not playing SF4 , I wonder what game account than i got???? ok than try my email arciks@arciks.co.uk


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 16, 2009)

At first I really liked online game play. The whole Battle Points was a cool idea...if it was truly limited like capcom said it was. This is NOT the case. If you are playing a game and you disconnect, you lose 0 points, and the opp gets points. This is a loop, and means there are really infinite points. Buy another copy of sf4, host a game, invite your other computer/account and disconnect. Bam the other PC gets a win and a bunch of battle points. This is how people achieve 999,999,999 battle points, without even playing a game...Totally and completely ruins the game.

Then there is how the Battle POints are distributed. For the most part if you fight a higher level person you are rewarded with a lot of battle points, lose and you only lose a few.

It's when you fight someone close to your rank the the system breaks down. One match I fought a guy with 855 points to my 863 points. I won and gained 50 or so points, he lost 35..shouldn't he lose 50?? The second match with the same person I was over 900 points from my previous win against him. I played a different character and lost..so you think I would lose 50 or so points..nope I lost 105 points. So by losing one battle and winning one against the same person that person ended up something like 70 battle points a head. That is just stupid.


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2009)

Just picked this one up today:





Hopefully it will work better for me than the standard 360 controller.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2009)

erocker said:


> Just picked this one up today:
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/MISC_MadCatz_X360_SFIV_Pad_Ryu_Back.jpg
> Hopefully it will work better for me than the standard 360 controller.



<<< green with envy.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 16, 2009)

NIce looking gamepad you got there


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> does this mean anything ?
> System Requirements:
> XBOX 360 controller, or USB fighting stick?
> 
> was taken from johnnyfive like at the bottom



Actually, I'm using my old wingman rumble pad for the game. Took me about 2 hrs to figure out how to set the buttons correctly. And then I found out it was easier to do the moves on the keyboard 

But I think an XBOX 360 controller or something similar is a bit better than my joypad.

How much "lag" would it be if I was to play against say someone from the states? I know just in CS:S my ping is in the extreme areas..


----------



## Binge (Jul 16, 2009)

TechnicalFreak said:


> Actually, I'm using my old wingman rumble pad for the game. Took me about 2 hrs to figure out how to set the buttons correctly. And then I found out it was easier to do the moves on the keyboard
> 
> But I think an XBOX 360 controller or something similar is a bit better than my joypad.
> 
> How much "lag" would it be if I was to play against say someone from the states? I know just in CS:S my ping is in the extreme areas..



Your location is where?  I know when fighting Arciks it's like a slide show for me.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> Your location is where?  I know when fighting Arciks it's like a slide show for me.



Location is Sweden. Have a bad 2Mb cable modem (doesn't help one *bit*!).


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> Your location is where?  I know when fighting Arciks it's like a slide show for me.



Its strange,i dont got any lags fighting you and i fowarded ports as you said to me in my router settings,i got 20Mbits internet connection,I dont know where else could be the problem,only in game.


----------



## Binge (Jul 17, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Its strange,i dont got any lags fighting you and i fowarded ports as you said to me in my router settings,i got 20Mbits internet connection,I dont know where else could be the problem,only in game.



It's not that there's lag, but the FPS drops to 15 every time I face you.  It's just really REALLY strange.


----------



## Sonido (Jul 18, 2009)

*Today*

I just got the game today... I'm loving it. 

LIVE name: HydraliX


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 19, 2009)

sent out a bunch of friend requests.

Had some very good/close games against Binge! GG Bro!


----------



## Binge (Jul 19, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> sent out a bunch of friend requests.
> 
> Had some very good/close games against Binge! GG Bro!



Yeah man, I am not a fan of the latency online vs gameplay in person!  It's so aggrivating, but at least I can still hold my own with wimpy ol' Akuma.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 19, 2009)

and then i was like TIGER TIGER TIGER TIGER TIGER TIGER TIGER TIGER TIGER TIGER!

street fighter colab fucking fantastic, you need to see it


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> Yeah man, I am not a fan of the latency online vs gameplay in person!  It's so aggrivating, but at least I can still hold my own with wimpy ol' Akuma.



He is old, not sure about the wimpy part. Has lots of attack angles, I guess to make up for his lack of damage resistance.


----------



## Binge (Jul 20, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> He is old, not sure about the wimpy part. Has lots of attack angles, I guess to make up for his lack of damage resistance.



It's not that he has low DR, he has the lowest hp in the game


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 20, 2009)

I can't believe all the smack talking on the previous pages, yet I have only played against 2 of you. Binge and Sonido. All Good Games BTW... 

So where are the rest of you wussies, scared, or did you realize how bad you suck at SF!??!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 20, 2009)

If i where from USA than maybe you would get across me someday.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 20, 2009)

Arciks said:


> If i where from USA than maybe you would get across me someday.



Ok, that is a good excuse, time zones, fair enough. LOL.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I can't believe all the smack talking on the previous pages, yet I have only played against 2 of you. Binge and Sonido. All Good Games BTW...
> 
> So where are the rest of you wussies, scared, or did you realize how bad you suck at SF!??!



I suck at it like a Saigon whore.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I suck at it like a Saigon whore.



Well at least your honest. 

Jump online and play some non-ranked games against me, will be good practice. People play completely different then the CPU, so even if your good against the CPU it doesn't mean you're good against humans.


----------



## Binge (Jul 20, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I can't believe all the smack talking on the previous pages, yet I have only played against 2 of you. Binge and Sonido. All Good Games BTW...
> 
> So where are the rest of you wussies, scared, or did you realize how bad you suck at SF!??!



I overplay and rage because of Ryus... frame advantages r so lame with him.  Should just rename the game Ryu Fighter 4.


----------



## zaqwsx (Jul 21, 2009)

My username is zach90z add me and when im on we can play!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm BeeRJackPepsi and I'm ready to take anyone on - I'm Wired_God on Steam.


----------

